# Amplificar la señal de TV



## mascota83 (Feb 15, 2007)

hola miren mi pregunta es sencilla solo quisiera saber como le ago para amplificar la señal de mi tv solo veo algunos canales y los de mas se ven muy mal he comprado un amplificador de señal que me recomendaron comprar pero sigue igual o algún aparato para bajar señal o algo que se le refiera 

nota: no se nada de electrónica


----------



## mabauti (Feb 15, 2007)

haz intentado con una antena exterior?


----------



## mascota83 (Feb 15, 2007)

SI TENGO UNA ANTENA LLAMADA ANTENA AEREA Y OTRA DENTRO DE LA CASA CONECTADA A LA TV 
PERO NADA


----------



## elix (Feb 18, 2007)

dirigete al operador de cable mas cercano ese televisor es exigente


----------

